# Sig 1911 .22, 229 .22 or mosquito?



## asutherland456 (Dec 10, 2012)

Im trying to buy my first handgun, Im not exactly sure what to buy. I wanna go with a Sig .22 just not sure which one. I have done some research and found the mosquito has some reliability issues so I may have ruled that one out. Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Buy the 229,,,*

The Sig 1911 is not made by Sig-Sauer,,,
It is built for then by Umarex,,,
They make airsoft guns.

The Mosquito has been a problem handgun since it came out,,,
It is very picky about which ammo it will run,,,
In general it's reliability is poor.

Both if the above guns are built using Cast Zamak slides,,,
They are firearms but in my opinion are merely toys.

The *Sig-Sauer P229 Classic 22* is a real pistol,,,
That happens to be chambered for the .22 rimfire cartridge.

It is one of a very few .22's that can be *converted up* to a centerfire cartridge,,,
Using the SIG SAUER X-CHANGE Kit your .22 can be a 9mm, .40S&W, .357SIG, or .45ACP (availability varies by model).

Yes it will cost you more money,,,
But the other two pistols are really not very good guns.

JMHO - YMMV

Aarond

.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

What Aarond said.:smt1099


----------



## beretta9mm (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a mosquito and use cci mini mags. without any problems.


----------



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

Haven't even got my permit yet, but the pistol I have paid for 8 months ago is the mosquito. Read a lot about it and it may be a finicky eater, but every review I read where the owner followed the manufacturers guidelines seems to have no problems and the people that ran to the range with whatever they had to fire all had issues. Hopefully mid January ill be able to talk more intelligently about it, but for now it's just a waiting game.


----------



## 2ndaMANdment (Nov 28, 2012)

Ever thought about the sr22?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Get a 9mm, and a .22 later!


----------

